# caracteres



## cirrus

I was looking at the thread on OCR and wondered how the word character as in the letters, symbols and numbers on a keyboard is best translated. 

On the HP website and it talks about caracteres (without an accent).  Is this how you would say it?  Is it an anglicism?  What other words would you use?

Here's a quote from the net:
Si bien el reconocimiento óptico de *caracteres* (OCR) parecía una buena idea en teoría, hasta hace poco, el enorme trabajo que suponía limpiar el texto escaneado no compensaba el posible ahorro de tiempo. Parecía más fácil volver a escribir un texto que aplicarle software OCR.


----------



## Maynar

'caracteres' is correct


----------



## cirrus

¿Incluso sin acento?


----------



## Maynar

Both may be used to refer to symbols

caracteres
carácteres

the first one has the accent in the first 'e' and the second one has the accente in the first 'a'.

Both are correct, but i'd take the first


----------



## SpiceMan

Lo correcto es carácter para ambas cosas. Pero, por lo menos en Argentina, es así al pronunciarlo:

caracter = character - con la entonación de prometer, cometer. promeTER - caracTER
carácter = (buen) good-nature / (mal) bad-temper - caRACter


¿Tal vez se extendió a la forma escrita?

edit:
bueno parece que la forma de pronunciarlo varía de lugar en lugar jajaja.


----------



## belén

Maynar said:
			
		

> Both may be used to refer to symbols
> 
> caracteres
> carácteres
> 
> the first one has the accent in the first 'e' and the second one has the accente in the first 'a'.
> 
> Both are correct, but i'd take the first



Siempre pensé que el plural de carácter era una excepción y sólo existía en su versión aguda, no esdrújula...

¿ Entonces "carácteres" existe? 

Belén


----------



## Jellby

"Caracter", sin acento _no existe_, es "*carácter*" para ambas acepciones (y unas cuantas más). El plural es *caracteres*, sin acento.

Igual ocurre con "régimen", cuyo plural es "regímenes" (cambia la sílaba tónica).


----------



## Maynar

If you mean the temper of a person you say:

carácter and carácteres

Él es todo un carácter
Ellos son unos carácteres

If you mean the symbols you say carácter and caracteres

No se cómo poner este carácter
No se cómo poner estos caracteres

At least in Spain it is said like that


----------



## belén

Pues como más lo pienso y refresco mi memoria infantil, más convencida estoy de que "carácteres" está mal en cualquier caso, de hecho nos hacían mucho hincapié en la escuela de que era un plural excepcional.

Belén


----------



## Jellby

Estoy de acuerdo con Belén, nunca he oído "carácteres", aunque en el DRAE no menciona que el plural sea irregular...

Lo que sí recuerdo muy bien es una canción en algún programa de fin de año de los años 80 que decía "incompatibilidad de caracteres", claramente sin acento y refiriéndose a la personalidad.


----------



## Maynar

De todas formas pienso que las dos son correctas 

caracteres / carácteres


----------



## Jellby

No sé si en el diccionario de dudas aparecerá algo, pero una búsqueda en el banco de datos de la RAE da:

"caracteres" 2645 casos en 842 documentos.
"carácteres" 23 casos en 10 documentos.

En el DRAE de 1992 dice: "Como forma culta tiene el plural «caracteres»"


----------



## Maynar

He buscado en Google la palabra 'carácteres' y sale con y sin tilde.  La cuarta entrada pone a carácteres con tilde.

Es otra razon para pensar que ambas están bien


----------



## belén

Maynar said:
			
		

> He buscado en Google la palabra 'carácteres' y sale con y sin tilde.  La cuarta entrada pone a carácteres con tilde.
> 
> Es otra razon para pensar que ambas están bien


Es que el google no diferencia tildes... Pon "patáta" y te saldrán todas las patatas, con o sin tilde.

A mi decir "carácteres" me suena realmente mal. De todos modos, si alguien se anima a poner una consulta lingüística a la RAE..Yo no salgo voluntaria porque les acabo de poner otra por un "conflicto" que tenemos en otro hilo y no quiero que me tachen de abusadora los académicos


----------



## Maynar

jajaja! si pero el hecho es que SI que sale en google la palabra 'carácteres' buscalo y ya veras como si


----------



## belén

Maynar said:
			
		

> jajaja! si pero el hecho es que SI que sale en google la palabra 'carácteres' buscalo y ya veras como si


Google no es una fuente fiable de información, Maynar... También te saldran miles de "osea" y "haber si nos vemos"

Belén


----------



## danielfranco

Una aclaración más:
El problema no es Google, sino el concepto de "GI-GO": Garbage in, garbage out. A Google se le puede confiar que le de a uno toda la información disponible... Pero si no es información útil para comenzar, de poco sirve...
Carácter, singular.
Caracteres, plural.
De acuerdo al DRAE.
Dan F


----------



## diegodbs

Maynar said:
			
		

> jajaja! si pero el hecho es que SI que sale en google la palabra 'carácteres' buscalo y ya veras como si


Lo correcto es caracteres y regímenes.
Lo que aparezca en Google no es fiable. Para dudas gramaticales está el diccionario de la RAE.


----------



## Markos

De acuerdo con que es "carácter" en singular y "caracteres" en plural, sin importar el significado.

Ahora bien, quiero agregar que, por lo menos en Venezuela, cuando "carácter" se refiere al signo de escritura o de imprenta, se le pronuncia como "caracter", sobre todo por los computistas/informáticos. Creo que esto también es así en otros países... ¿Qué me dicen?


----------



## diegodbs

Markos said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con que es "carácter" en singular y "caracteres" en plural, sin importar el significado.
> 
> Ahora bien, quiero agregar que, por lo menos en Venezuela, cuando "carácter" se refiere al signo de escritura o de imprenta, se le pronuncia como "caracter", sobre todo por los computistas/informáticos. Creo que esto también es así en otros países... ¿Qué me dicen?


 
En España, no. Siempre es carácter. ¿De dónde se han sacado eso de caracter, acentuado en la e?


----------



## Markos

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En España, no. Siempre es carácter. ¿De dónde se han sacado eso de caracter, acentuado en la e?


 
En realidad no sé de dónde sacaron eso... Mucha gente realmente piensa que existen dos palabras: "carácter" y "caracter", aunque en realidad no estoy seguro de qué tanto está arraigado esto; quizás es más que todo en mi entorno.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Yo creo que es por influencia del plural con la sílaba tónica cambiada de sitio. También hay quien dice "reGImen".

[añado:]
... y claro, el hecho de que tenga dos acepciones hace que intente buscarse una excusa. Teniendo en cuenta que en el sentido de "personalidad" se utiliza mucho más en singular que en plural, pues la elección está clara.

Pero yo creo que es como quien dice que "hostia" se escribe sin hache cuando es un taco, así que no es blasfemia...


----------



## cirrus

Phew, no wonder I was confused!  I don't think I'd ever clocked irregular plurals before.   

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## ILT

Coincido en que debe ser *carácter* - *caracteres*.

Mira lo que dice la RAE:
* carácter*:
* 1.* m. Señal o marca que se imprime, pinta o esculpe en algo.
* 2.* m. Signo de escritura o de imprenta.
* 6.* m. Conjunto de cualidades o circunstancias propias de una cosa, de una persona o de una colectividad, que las distingue, por su modo de ser u obrar, de las demás.

Saludos


----------



## aurilla

caracteres, without the accent means the same as in English: "characters"/"symbols"/"figures"

Carácteres, with an accent, means "temperaments"/ "Characters" in the personality sense).


----------



## cirrus

Acabo de hacer una consulta en el nuevo diccionario panhispánico de dudas del RAE sobre "carácter". (No sabía que este diccionario ya está en la red.)   Sale lo siguiente:
* *
*carácter*. *1.* ‘Conjunto de rasgos característicos’ y ‘signo de la escritura’. Es voz llana y se pronuncia [karákter], no </IMG>[karaktér]_._ En el plural, el acento prosódico pasa de la _a_ a la _e:_ _caracteres_ (pron. [karaktéres]), no _</IMG>carácteres_.
 
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​__​_ _​_
​_​_​_


----------



## Harrison

Hola!
Es verdad que en España no acentuamos el singular en la "e" (no decimos [caractér]), y en plural tampoco me suena nada decir "carácteres".

Esto es lo que dice el diccionario de dudas de la RAE :

*carácter*. *1. *‘Conjunto de rasgos característicos’ y ‘signo de la escritura’. Es voz llana y se pronuncia [karákter], no [karaktér]_._ En el plural, el acento prosódico pasa de la _a_ a la _e:_ _caracteres_ (pron. [karaktéres]), no _carácteres_.

!Hasta pronto!


----------



## abbaaccddc

"caractér" es como pronuncian los mismos que dicen "letra ómega" o "sindróme". Esos mismos dicen "mal carácter" o "reloj Oméga".


----------



## Aserolf

Yo estoy de acuerdo con *Aurilla* y ademas en Mexico si he escuchado pronunciar y escribir de forma diferente _caracteres_ y _carácteres_. 
Pienso que si hay una diferenciacion y el hecho de que en un pais no se utilice, no quiere decir que todos los demas estemos equivocados.


----------

